# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  با چه نرم افزاری میشه فایل .jar رو ویرایش کرد؟

## theproxy

سلام
من یه نرم افزار میخوام که بشه با اون برنامه های جاوای موبایل رو باز و ویرایش کرد

----------


## rezaTavak

با نرم افزارهایی که یک فایل jar را از حالت فشرده خارج و دیکمپایل کنند.

----------


## theproxy

اینو که میدونستم منظورم این بود که با چه نرم افزاری میشه فایل های داخل اون مثا فایل کلاس و ... رو ویرایش کرد میدونم این سوال تکراری هست سرچ هم کردم لطفا همین جا پاسخ بدید

----------


## rezaTavak

با jad یا frontend

فایل کلاس به java
تبدیل میشه اون را ویرایش و دوباره 
با jdk+wdk تبدیل به jar کنید

----------


## alfa24nano

میشه برنامه jdk+wdk  رو بزارید ممنون

----------


## rezaTavak

jdk همون کیت توسعه جاوا است و wtk هم کیت توسعه برای موبایل است. یعنی باید کمپایلر جاوا و کلاسهای مربوط به موبایل را داشته باشید.

هر دو هم توی سایت سان میکرو سیستمز هستند اما برای ایرانیها قابل دانلود نیست از همین سایت می توانید تهیه کنید.

----------

